# How do I know if the 1BR I get at Kahana Falls has 1 or 1.75 bathrooms?



## philemer (Oct 12, 2014)

Your website does not indicate whether a 1BR/4 has 1 (4/2) or 1.75 (4/4) bathrooms.  Is there a way to find out before finalizing an exchange? I've exchanged into quite a few KF 1BR units and 'usually' I only get 1 BA but your confirmations do not indicate 1 or 1.75 BA.

Phil


----------

